# [clementine] Problème dispositif mtp

## Footkill

J'ai un petit problème avec clementine-0.5.3. Lorsque je branche mon dispositif mtp tout va bien il est reconnu par amarok, je peux mettre des fichiers avec dolphin, etc mais avec clementine rien.

Le problème ne vient pas de clementine puisque clementine-9999 me fait la même chose. Au démarrage j'ai seulement une erreur: "Error connecting to the DeviceKit-disks DBUS service"

Je pense plutôt à une dépendance manquante. Quelqu'un aurait-il une petite idée? clementine est bien pratique puisqu'il transcode automatiquement les fichiers audio au format lisible par le dispositif mtp ce que ne fait pas amarok (c'est prévu pour la version 2.4)

Merci

----------

